

 Bitcoin hype worse than 'tulip mania', says Dutch central banker - 001sky
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/dec/04/bitcoin-bubble-tulip-dutch-banker

======
maaku
Because tulips were also the currency of a low-cost, fast and secure
international payment platform?

~~~
remon
In case you're being sarcastic;
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tulip_mania](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tulip_mania)

Not international but in all other ways it's somewhat similar. Fun story too.

~~~
maaku
I'm aware of the speculative bubble. The point (which I think you understand)
is that bitcoins actually provide real-world utility that is not transient or
ephemeral (tulips blooming).

